#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  IF Function in word

## hactic

Hi, I have a small problem. I need to look at a cell (Total Marks) in a table (in WORD 2007) and then in another cell (Admission Status), I need to use an IF function.

If the Total Marks is >250 I want to display 1 in the status cell, if less then I want to display 0. 

The formula I used (while cursor in status box) in quickparts>field>formula is:

=IFTotalMarks>250 "1""0"

and even =IFTotalMarks>250 "1" "0"

What I get is syntax error.

So what am I doing wrong? Thanks very much for your help.

----------


## snb

use the cell reference in the formula:

={if A1>250 "1" "0"}

----------


## hactic

Hi, that gives syntax error too. any other suggestion.

----------


## snb

It doesn't.

----------

